# Milan-Roma: sabato 14 Maggio ore 20.45 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (7 Maggio 2016)

Milan-Roma, sabato 14 maggio 2016 ore 20.45.

Ultima giornata di Serie A 2015-2016.

Milan-Roma: la partita è in programma sabato 14 maggio 2016 alle ore 20.45 presso lo stadio Meazza.

Il match sarà trasmesso in diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 20.45 del 14 maggio.

In questo topic le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti e sull'arbitro. Le notizie sulle probabili formazioni e quelli ufficiali. I commenti pre, durante e post partita e, come sempre, i voti degli utenti per i nostri calciatori.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Maggio 2016)

Finalmente è finito lo strazio.


----------



## admin (8 Maggio 2016)

Ed anche per quest'anno, come al solito...

Finalmente è finita.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Maggio 2016)

Piallata epocale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Maggio 2016)

Finisce lo strazio delle partite ma inizia il circo di Galliani con il mercato. Successivamente tre mesi di normalità in cui seguiamo con interesse le partite, da settembre a novembre, poi finiscono già gli obiettivi.
E via, si ripete il ciclo.


----------



## 666psycho (8 Maggio 2016)

gol del faraone neanche quotato


----------



## Louis Gara (8 Maggio 2016)

Spalleti a Brocchi lo porta a lezione a calci nel sedere


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2016)

Praticamente siamo fuori dall'Europa, no? Non vinceremo con la Roma, al massimo pareggeremo, quindi a parità di punti col Sassuolo, qualora dovesse perdere con l'Inter, ci andrebbero gli emiliani in EL, no?


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Maggio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Praticamente siamo fuori dall'Europa, no? Non vinceremo con la Roma, al massimo pareggeremo, quindi a parità di punti col Sassuolo, qualora dovesse perdere con l'Inter, ci andrebbero gli emiliani in EL, no?



Sì, ma anche se fosse il Sassuolo almeno il pareggino lo strappa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì, ma anche se fosse il Sassuolo almeno il pareggino lo strappa.


Il Sassuolo per stare sicuro dell'EL deve vincere.


----------



## Butcher (8 Maggio 2016)

Una bella goleada e tutti contenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Maggio 2016)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Milan-Roma, sabato 14 maggio 2016 ore 20.45.
> 
> Ultima giornata di Serie A 2015-2016.
> 
> ...



Si rischia la piallata per le nostre tragicomiche condizioni psico-fisiche.....


----------



## Ciachi (8 Maggio 2016)

A quanto è quotato il gollssss del faraone?? 
....ci asfaltano....


----------



## Fedeshi (11 Maggio 2016)

Vedo grande interesse per la partita.


----------



## AntaniPioco (11 Maggio 2016)

Non vinceremo mai contro questa Roma


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Maggio 2016)

*Peppe Di Stefano: Boateng sulla trequarti e idea Locatelli al posto di Montolivo*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Boateng sulla trequarti e idea Locatelli al posto di Montolivo*


Boateng falso trequartista  vai Broccolandia


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Boateng sulla trequarti e idea Locatelli al posto di Montolivo*



Riusciamo a schierare uno più lento di Montolivo nel ruolo di Montolivo.


----------



## martinmilan (12 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: Boateng sulla trequarti e idea Locatelli al posto di Montolivo*



Tanto per non farci mancare il finale trash...


----------



## kolao95 (12 Maggio 2016)

Questo è scemo.


----------



## zlatan (12 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Riusciamo a schierare uno più lento di Montolivo nel ruolo di Montolivo.



Cioè quindi Locatelli lo abbiamo già bollato è un bidone???
Pur di vedere Locatelli al posto di Mortolivo, subisco persino Boateng... Ma non ha il coraggio gli hanno appena rinnovato il contratto....


----------



## Jino (12 Maggio 2016)

La Roma ha motivazioni da vendere. Noi no, non vogliono arrivare sesti.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Maggio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> *Cioè quindi Locatelli lo abbiamo già bollato è un bidone???*
> Pur di vedere Locatelli al posto di Mortolivo, subisco persino Boateng... Ma non ha il coraggio gli hanno appena rinnovato il contratto....



Vorrei capire chi è che ha bollato Locatelli a fuoriclasse?

i fenomeni in primavera erano Cristante che marcisce nella panchina del Palermo e Modic che fà altrettanto in quella del Vicenza


----------



## zlatan (12 Maggio 2016)

No ma dico almeno guardiamolo prima di dire che è un bidone facciamogli fare qualche partita... Cristante dopo un quarto d'ora che l'ho visto giocare, ho capito che era uno scarsone di prima categoria, speriamo che questo sia meglio... Comunque non c'è pericolo è già rientrato l'allarme Mortolivo ovviamente giocherà lui....


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Maggio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Cioè quindi Locatelli lo abbiamo già bollato è un bidone???
> Pur di vedere Locatelli al posto di Mortolivo, subisco persino Boateng... Ma non ha il coraggio gli hanno appena rinnovato il contratto....



No, ma devono piantarla di spacciarlo per il Salvatore se vogliono che combini qualcosa e magari mandarlo a giocare da qualche parte


----------



## kollaps (12 Maggio 2016)

Questa cosa del rinnovo a Montolivo comunque è una leggenda eh


----------



## kolao95 (12 Maggio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> No ma dico almeno guardiamolo prima di dire che è un bidone facciamogli fare qualche partita... Cristante dopo un quarto d'ora che l'ho visto giocare, ho capito che era uno scarsone di prima categoria, speriamo che questo sia meglio... Comunque non c'è pericolo è già rientrato l'allarme Mortolivo ovviamente giocherà lui....



Cristante inizialmente aveva fatto vedere grandi cose, altroché, che poi si sia perso è un altro conto..


----------



## Fedeshi (12 Maggio 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> No, ma devono piantarla di spacciarlo per il Salvatore se vogliono che combini qualcosa e magari mandarlo a giocare da qualche parte



Dumbaghi:Admin ti aveva fatto il nuovo avatar.Come mai hai ancora quello vecchio?


>


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2016)

*Ecco le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset

**Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Mexes, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Mauri; Honda; Bacca, Balotelli*
*A disp.: D. Lopez, Alex, Zapata, Calabria, Poli, Bertolacci, Locatelli, Bonaventura, Boateng, Luiz Adriano, Niang, Menez. All.: Brocchi*
*Squalificati: -*
*Indisponibili: Ely, Antonelli

Roma (4-3-3): Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, Rudiger, Digne; Pjanic, De Rossi, Nainggolan; Salah,Dzeko, El Shaarawy
A disp.: De Sanctis, Lobont, Emerson, Zukanovic, Castan, Maicon, Gyomber, , Strootman, Iago Falque, Totti. All.: Spalletti
Squalificati: nessuno
Indisponibili: Keita, Perotti, Vainqueur*


----------



## admin (13 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Dumbaghi:Admin ti aveva fatto il nuovo avatar.Come mai hai ancora quello vecchio?



Sono scaramantico!


----------



## zlatan (13 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ecco le probabili formazioni secondo Sportmediaset
> 
> **Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; Abate, Mexes, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Mauri; Honda; Bacca, Balotelli*
> *A disp.: D. Lopez, Alex, Zapata, Calabria, Poli, Bertolacci, Locatelli, Bonaventura, Boateng, Luiz Adriano, Niang, Menez. All.: Brocchi*
> ...



Ecco appunto, chi ha il coraggio di panchinare quel morto in piedi con la fascia??? Per di più dopo 3 anni di rinnovo....


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Gioca Dzeko quindi aumentano le nostre possibilità: se prima potevamo perdere 1-4 ora perderemo 1-3.


----------



## Fedeshi (14 Maggio 2016)

Nessuno c'ha fatto caso ma si parla di Bacca lasciato in panchina per far giocare Balotelli,spero (e credo) sia una boutade giornalistica.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Comunque la formazione fa capire ampiamente quanto vogliano arrivare in Europa League 'sti farabutti.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Comunque la formazione fa capire ampiamente quanto vogliano arrivare in Europa League 'sti farabutti.


Formazione ultra competitiva, altroché. Formazione mentalizzata e da bel giuoco.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (14 Maggio 2016)

quanti fischioni prendiamo stasera? forza venghino siori l'ultima a san siro bisogna onorarla


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Maggio 2016)

Bacca fuori ahahah

Però balotelli dentro eh, non sia mai


----------



## DannySa (14 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Nessuno c'ha fatto caso ma si parla di Bacca lasciato in panchina per far giocare Balotelli,spero (e credo) sia una boutade giornalistica.



Bacca fuori potrebbe significare che è già stato venduto, è sempre stato così.
Comunque mancano solo 90 minuti alla fine dello strazio, sperando che non segni Montolivo, sperando che non segni Balotelli, sperano che non segni ecc ecc.


----------



## beleno (14 Maggio 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ecco appunto, chi ha il coraggio di panchinare quel morto in piedi con la fascia??? Per di più dopo 3 anni di rinnovo....



Per fortuna siamo alla penultima di questa ennesima stagione straziante. Anche questa sera sarò davanti alla tele, voglio imprimermi bene nella testa quanto sia caduto in basso il Milan, nella speranza di poter raccontare a mio figlio (che sta per nascere) come eravamo ridotti prima di rinascere, come faremo


----------



## 666psycho (14 Maggio 2016)

Se bacca non gioca è forse perché lo vuol fare riposare per la finale di coppa italia...secondo me si punta tutto sulla finale


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

*Secondo La Gazzetta Bacca dovrebbe andare in panchina e lasciare spazio alla coppia Balotelli - Luiz Adriano.*


----------



## koti (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta Bacca dovrebbe andare in panchina e lasciare spazio alla coppia Balotelli - Luiz Adriano.*


Pazzesco, allucinante


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta Bacca dovrebbe andare in panchina e lasciare spazio alla coppia Balotelli - Luiz Adriano.*



Mamma mia i danni che sta facendo questo qui con le sue trovate.

Mi immagino una stagione intera con questo putto...mi vengono i brividi.


----------



## Butcher (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta Bacca dovrebbe andare in panchina e lasciare spazio alla coppia Balotelli - Luiz Adriano.*



Non ci sono parole.


----------



## pisolo22 (14 Maggio 2016)

io c'è l'ho al Fantacalcio e non gioca  mi serve una vittoria per mantenere il 2o posto mannaggia a Broccolo!!!!


----------



## Jino (14 Maggio 2016)

Da quando è arrivato ha fatto giocare dal primo minuto venti e passa giocatori. Questo crede di essere in amichevoli estive? Allucinante.


----------



## Fedeshi (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta Bacca dovrebbe andare in panchina e lasciare spazio alla coppia Balotelli - Luiz Adriano.*



"Noi vogliamo andare in Europa League" cit.


----------



## Love (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta Bacca dovrebbe andare in panchina e lasciare spazio alla coppia Balotelli - Luiz Adriano.*



e vabbè ma che se ne frega brocco del Milan...gioca balotelli perchè SE segna viene riconfermato...e ne guadagnano galliani e raiola...cosi funziona da noi...


----------



## koti (14 Maggio 2016)

Mi auguro che Balotelli si frantumi il ginocchio, mamma mia che goduria sarebbe


----------



## Fedeshi (14 Maggio 2016)

Love ha scritto:


> e vabbè ma che se ne frega brocco del Milan...gioca balotelli perchè SE segna viene riconfermato...e ne guadagnano galliani e raiola...cosi funziona da noi...



"La tassa Ibra" cit.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta Bacca dovrebbe andare in panchina e lasciare spazio alla coppia Balotelli - Luiz Adriano.*



Ce ne faremo una ragione


----------



## Gabry (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma Romagnoli terzino è vero?? Bacca fuori??

Ma che ne capite voi, abbiamo il nuovo Guardiola in panchina!

Seriamente, stasera possiamo festeggiare. No, non il sesto posto ma la fine (finalmente) di questo campionato.


----------



## ignaxio (14 Maggio 2016)

A quanto è quotata la doppietta di El Sha?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta Bacca dovrebbe andare in panchina e lasciare spazio alla coppia Balotelli - Luiz Adriano.*



Ottimo, stasera ho altro da fare.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo La Gazzetta Bacca dovrebbe andare in panchina e lasciare spazio alla coppia Balotelli - Luiz Adriano.*



Questo e' il minimo. Ho letto che in pratica stasera verranno fatti molti esperimenti ( Locatelli dal 1', Romagnoli terzino), tutti segnali che alla società del sesto posto importa meno di 0.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Maggio 2016)

Stasera si va alla Beach Volley Marathon a Bibione ovviamente


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

*Le formazioni aggiornate (Sportmediaset)

**Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Mexes, Zapata, Romagnoli; Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci;Honda; Bacca, Balotelli*
*A disp.: Abbiati, D. Lopez, Alex, Calabria, Simic, Bordi, Poli, José Mauri, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Boateng, Luiz Adriano. All.: Brocchi*
*Squalificati: -*
*Indisponibili: Ely, Antonelli, Menez, Niang, Abate

Roma (4-3-3): Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, Rüdiger, Digne; Pjanic, De Rossi, Nainggolan; Salah,Dzeko, El Shaarawy
A disp.: De Sanctis, Torosidis, Emerson, Zukanovic, Castan, Maicon, Strootman, Iago Falque, Totti,Sadiq. All.: Spalletti
Squalificati: nessuno
Indisponibili: Keita, Perotti, Vainqueur*


----------



## davoreb (14 Maggio 2016)

Stasera cinema!


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni aggiornate (Sportmediaset)
> 
> **Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Mexes, Zapata, Romagnoli; Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci;Honda; Bacca, Balotelli*
> *A disp.: Abbiati, D. Lopez, Alex, Calabria, Simic, Bordi, Poli, José Mauri, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Boateng, Luiz Adriano. All.: Brocchi*
> ...



Ci si mette pure Brocchi a mettere in difficoltà Romagnoli?


----------



## Gabry (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni aggiornate (Sportmediaset)
> 
> **Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Mexes, Zapata, Romagnoli; Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci;Honda; Bacca, Balotelli*
> *A disp.: Abbiati, D. Lopez, Alex, Calabria, Simic, Bordi, Poli, José Mauri, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Boateng, Luiz Adriano. All.: Brocchi*
> ...



Beh, tanto se facciamo pietà con la formazione tipo, tanto vale sperimentare.
Locatelli al posto di Montolivo è l'unica cosa bella di questa formazione.
Ma il Capitanissimo lo sa? E non si è messo a piangere?
Ci credo poco alla sua panchina...


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le formazioni aggiornate (Sportmediaset)
> 
> **Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Mexes, Zapata, Romagnoli; Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci;Honda; Bacca, Balotelli*
> *A disp.: Abbiati, D. Lopez, Alex, Calabria, Simic, Bordi, Poli, José Mauri, Montolivo, Bonaventura, Boateng, Luiz Adriano. All.: Brocchi*
> ...



Gol di El Shaarawy quotato 1,00001.


----------



## de sica (14 Maggio 2016)

Vedendo le formazioni dovrebbe finire 0-3 per loro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Maggio 2016)

0-4, grazie alle abili tattiche del grande Mister


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2016)

*Formazioni ufficiali 

Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Mexes, Zapata, Romagnoli; Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Balotelli

Roma (4-3-1-2) formazione ufficiale: Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, Rüdiger, Digne; Strootman, De Rossi, Nainggolan; Pjanic; Salah, El Shaarawy*


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Mexes, Zapata, Romagnoli; Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Balotelli
> 
> Roma (4-3-1-2) formazione ufficiale: Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, Rüdiger, Digne; Strootman, De Rossi, Nainggolan; Pjanic; Salah, El Shaarawy*



Però è strano Montolivo fuori, visto che gli altri sono quasi tutti titolari.


----------



## Gabry (14 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Donnarumma; De Sciglio, Mexes, Zapata, Romagnoli; Kucka, Locatelli, Bertolacci; Honda; Bacca, Balotelli
> 
> Roma (4-3-1-2) formazione ufficiale: Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, Rüdiger, Digne; Strootman, De Rossi, Nainggolan; Pjanic; Salah, El Shaarawy*



Bertolacci farà fare brutta figura a tutto il centrocampo, compreso Locatelli che rimpiangerà quando accanto aveva i compagni della primavera. In questo modo Brocchi e Galliani convinceranno i tifosi che Locatelli non è pronto ed ecco giustificato il rinnovo ad un campionissimo e capitanissimo come Montolivo.

Comunque... magari la Roma scende in campo in ciabatte perchè si sente già in vacanza e forse un pareggio riusciamo a strapparlo senza sapere come. Tipo il Verona contro la Juve.


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Maggio 2016)

Mamma mia,la differenza di qualità è incalcolabile. Poi questi esperimenti dell'allenatore con la sua precisa idea di gioco (non si ancora quale) danno la mazzata finale... Quasi quasi preferirei sorbirmi le canzoni lagnose di tutta Europa all'Eurovision piuttosto che questa probabile umiliazione. P.S. Il gol di El Sha a quanto è quotato?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (14 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Però è strano Montolivo fuori, visto che gli altri sono quasi tutti titolari.



Brocchi fa riposare il suo campione. Sara' "prontissimo" per la finale.


----------



## Hammer (14 Maggio 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> P.S. Il gol di El Sha a quanto è quotato?



Ne fa due


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Brocchi fa riposare il suo campione. Sara' "prontissimo" per la finale.



C'ho pensato, però poi ha meso quasi la formazione tipo per il resto. Boh...


----------



## VonVittel (14 Maggio 2016)

davoreb ha scritto:


> Stasera cinema!



Ma scusa, questa è una commedia coi fiocchi


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Madonna Barbara altro che Milan-Roma..


----------



## Ciachi (14 Maggio 2016)

Il centrocampo della Roma è qualcosa di meraviglioso!!!


----------



## ScArsenal83 (14 Maggio 2016)

Mexes capitano è l'ennesima dimostrazione della totale confusione che c'è nell'ambiente. ..uno che se non allungavano le panchine era in tribuna per tutto il campionato...gioca 2 partite e parte capitano alla terza.....non che ci sia qualcuno che la meriti più di lui la fascia...ma boh. .non è più il Milan di una volta...


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Che bel giuoco. Che mentalizzazione.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Maggio 2016)

Addio sesto posto


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2016)

La nuova divisa da portiere è indecente.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Grande rugbista Balofeci.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2016)

Intanto gol di Napolitano a Sassuolo


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Maggio 2016)

Scontato che i falliti Sfinteristi gliela regalino


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Maggio 2016)

Cosi a pelle.... Saremo in due o tre massimo a vedere la partita qua dentro


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Godo per i fischi a Balotelli.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Madonna che buco c'era. Questo non sa neanche cosa siano le marcature preventive..


----------



## ignaxio (14 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Madonna Barbara altro che Milan-Roma..



che gnoccolona


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma che fa Aldo Baglio?


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma che fa Aldo Baglio?



E' tornato OspedAlex.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Maggio 2016)

Certo che c'ha 'na faccia da sberle broccolo


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Quando si accorgerà che sul lato debole stiamo sempre in inferiorità numerica perché ci mettiamo 3 ore a scalare?


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Salah 1-0


----------



## VonVittel (14 Maggio 2016)

Siamo durati abbastanza


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2016)

E uno.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2016)

Palla sbagliata di Localtelli comunque.. ed errore di Romangoli ma d'altronde non è un terzino


----------



## de sica (14 Maggio 2016)

Prima pera di una goleada


----------



## alcyppa (14 Maggio 2016)

Eccolo la....Salah che attacca dalla parte di Romagnoli, tutto come previsto


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Altra dormita di Alex.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma come difendono?


----------



## Doctore (14 Maggio 2016)

meno male...


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2016)

Fase difensiva ben mentalizzata direi


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

Alex indecente finora ma la differenza di qualità tra le due squadre è immensa, a prescindere.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Palla sbagliata di Localtelli comunque.. ed errore di Romangoli ma d'altronde non è un terzino



Da quando è andato via Sinisa la difesa è una roba da brividi.


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Maggio 2016)

Alex con la testa e' gia' in Brasile sotto l'ombrellone


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Maggio 2016)

Sembra un incontro tra la Roma e la primavera del Milan


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

ma che ci andiamo a fare a Roma contro la Juve.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2016)

Bacca ha mai imbroccato un dribbling da quando è da noi?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Maggio 2016)

Fortuna che dopo questa è finito sto campionato orrendo.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bacca ha mai imbroccato un dribbling da quando è da noi?



No, passa la palla al difensore sperando che gliela ridia.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Ci stanno scherzando.


----------



## beleno (14 Maggio 2016)

Saremo all'80% di possesso palla grande mister


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

kucka-locatelli-bertolacci

strootman-de rossi-pjanic

direi che basterebbe questo per stabilire l'abisso che c'è in campo....


----------



## Therealsalva (14 Maggio 2016)

Far sembrare Mexes quello meno peggio non era semplice. Ma Alex ce la sta mettendo tutta


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ci stanno scherzando.



esatto, posso usare un francesismo?

ci stanno prendendo per il c..o


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

2-0 Sassuolo.


----------



## __king george__ (14 Maggio 2016)

è tutta colpa solo ed esclusivamente di berlusconi questa....nemmeno di galliani solo sua....perche lui ha voluto mettere quello scherzo della natura in panchina contro tutto e tutti


----------



## arcanum (14 Maggio 2016)

Doppio vantaggio Sassuolo


----------



## Kazarian88 (14 Maggio 2016)

2-0 sassuolo


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Maggio 2016)

Secondo me la Roma con Spalletti dall'inizio si giocavano lo scudetto fino alla fine, e' una ottima squadra


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Bertolacci, vergognati.


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Maggio 2016)

Gli onestoni perdono 2 a 0 chi l'avrebbe mai detto, gli onestoni mai andati in serie b


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2016)

Bertolacci è così scarso che Florenzi è rimasto spiazzato e si è fatto male.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

questa partita non ha senso col doppio vantaggio del Sassuolo, comunque anche avesse avuto un senso non c'è storia fra le due squadre


----------



## ignaxio (14 Maggio 2016)

siamo riusciti a non fare manco il 6o posto


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma sto Salah ha il tappeto volante sotto??


----------



## Kazarian88 (14 Maggio 2016)

noi siamo vergognosi ma l'Inter dovrebbe essere cancellata dalla faccia della terra


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Maggio 2016)

Quanto starà ridendo Sinisa... (con ragione)


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma se Bacca è forte Salah cos'è?


----------



## arcanum (14 Maggio 2016)

Annata gettata al vento per colpa del presidente. Bene. Con mihajlovic non solo saremmo rimasti tranquillamente in zona EL ma avremmo potuto costruire qualcosa di buono per il prossimo anno.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2016)

Con Sinisa avevamo tipo 4/5 punti sul Sassuolo giusto? Quanto ci hanno recuperato??


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Con Sinisa avevamo tipo 4/5 punti sul Sassuolo giusto? Quanto ci hanno recuperato??



Ne avevamo 6. Adesso siamo a -4.


----------



## Hellscream (14 Maggio 2016)

Come fanno ormai a capire che questa squadra è morta e sepolta io non lo so... il fatto che questa generazione, questa gestione è completamente finita, ormai è sotto gli occhi di tutti, tranne che di loro...


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Maggio 2016)

Brocchi e berlusconi hanno letteralmente regalato l'Europa al Sassuolo. Vergogna senza fine....


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

se fai due pareggi col Carpi (grazie a Mihajlovic e Brocchi) e fai un punto in due partite con l'ultima in classifica Verona (sempre grazie a Mihajlovic e Brocchi) ci sta di non arrivare manco sesti


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Questi ci stanno scherzando.


----------



## dottor Totem (14 Maggio 2016)

Come al solito è lecito pensare male. Questi non avevano nessuna intenzione di arrivare al sesto posto, in primis i giocatori.


----------



## Kazarian88 (14 Maggio 2016)

E' giusto così, gli sbagli vanno pagati.
Quelli che ci rimettono siamo sempre noi.
Loro godono a quanto pare.
Tanto i soldi spesi verrano recuperati cedendo Bacca, Adriano, Menez, Bonaventura, Honda


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Balutello che campione


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Maggio 2016)

Salah non segnava da una vita e veniva da prestazioni vergognose, ovviamente oggi sembra Pele'


----------



## Therealsalva (14 Maggio 2016)

Il primo giocatore che ha fatto una cosa utile per il Milan è El Shaarawy


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ne avevamo 6. Adesso siamo a -4.



Ci hanno mangiato 10 punti è davvero aggianciande


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (14 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ne avevamo 6. Adesso siamo a -4.



Era proibitivo perdere 10 punti dal Sassuolo in 6 partite avendo Carpi, Frosinone, Verona... (due pure in casa)


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

_Non ho mai visto giocare il Milan così male_

Il malato di Arcore la sta guardando la partita? No perché certe cose, indipendentemente dai singoli, non si sbagliano nemmeno in oratorio


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

Nainggolan, Pjanic, De Rossi, Strootman....

ragazzi...veramente....di cosa stiamo parlando?

ci stanno irridendo, giustamente


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Dietro non ci stanno capendo nulla, se resta questo l'anno prossimo veramente finiamo in Serie B.


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Maggio 2016)

Balotelli il giocatore piu' scarso nella storia del calcio che guadagno come un campione, le cose assurde della vita


----------



## Julian4674 (14 Maggio 2016)

fino ad ora la prestazione è assolutamente vergognosa


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2016)

L'omuncolo sempre in fuorigioco


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (14 Maggio 2016)

Eh, ma era colpa di Perdisa... Ora si che possiamo goderci un gioco avvicente e spumeggiante... Padroni del giuoco e del campo!


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Ahahahahaha ma che fa De Sciglio?

Bignè lo scherza...


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2016)

La Roma dovrebbe andare a prendere Ibra.. vincerebbero lo scudo


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Maggio 2016)

Sassuolo 3-1


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2016)

Napolitano ancora


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi ma con quale coraggio andiamo a giocarci la finale di Coppa Italia? La Juventus ce ne fa 10


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Napolitano ancora



Oh, ma quanto segna questo?


----------



## Therealsalva (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Oh, ma quanto segna questo?



*Lo fanno segnare


----------



## Julian4674 (14 Maggio 2016)

ma quel campione di bacca è in campo?


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Eh, ma era colpa di Perdisa... Ora si che possiamo goderci un gioco avvicente e spumeggiante... Padroni del giuoco e del campo!



Mihajlovic non ha certo fatto faville con Sampdoria, Carpi, Verona, Frosinone, Roma, Bologna all'andata...se oggi perdiamo come sembra e meritiamo il serbo avrà fatto solo un punto in più di Brocchi in queste partite...

questo dimostra che la colpa certamente non era del serbo come non lo è di Brocchi ma è la rosa che non ha valori tali da esprimere un rendimento medio-alto


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Mah, sto Locatelli...


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Oh, ma quanto segna questo?



L'ex presidente della Repp appartiene all'Hydra al nazistone di Capitan America che non invecchia mai.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma con quale coraggio andiamo a giocarci la finale di Coppa Italia? La Juventus ce ne fa 10



infatti, peccato che il serbo abbia incontrato Alessandria e Crotone e Carpi, altrimenti almeno avremmo evitato questa mattanza


----------



## Therealsalva (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, sto Locatelli...



Secondo me è stata la partita più sbagliata per farlo giocare... Dovrebbe giocare tanto palloni. E comunque giochiamo contro il centrocampo probabilmente più forte della serie A...


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> infatti, peccato che il serbo abbia incontrato Alessandria e Crotone e Carpi, altrimenti almeno avremmo evitato questa mattanza


Esattamente siamo in finale per puro caso, giocando contro una squadra di lega Pro e di serie b


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> infatti, peccato che il serbo abbia incontrato Alessandria e Crotone e Carpi, altrimenti almeno avremmo evitato questa mattanza



Se La Rommia e la Fiore si sono fatte eliminare in modo imbarazzante. Mica colpa di Sinisa. Dai su..


----------



## Lambro (14 Maggio 2016)

sarà la prima finale che io non vedrò in tutta la mia carriera (lunghissima) di rossonero.

veramente sarà una mattanza.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic non ha certo fatto faville con Sampdoria, Carpi, Verona, Frosinone, Roma, Bologna all'andata...se oggi perdiamo come sembra e meritiamo il serbo avrà fatto solo un punto in più di Brocchi in queste partite...
> 
> questo dimostra che la colpa certamente non era del serbo come non lo è di Brocchi ma è la rosa che non ha valori tali da esprimere un rendimento medio-alto



Per cortesia, mai si erano viste queste cose con Mihajlovic. Il "serbo", a differenza di questo mezzo metro di pseudo allenatore, è un allenatore. Broccolo è solo lo specchio di quello che era da giocatore: una pippa.

Ci stanno praticamente ridicolizzando, nemmeno nei campetti dove giocano i 18enni contro i 12enni si vedono queste cose.


----------



## dottor Totem (14 Maggio 2016)

Un'altra idea maliziosa, hanno risparmiato montolivo perchè avrebbe confermato i lamenti di noi tifosi?

Anche perchè bruciare locatelli non avveva davvero senso.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

Pagelle primo tempo, dell'INDEGNO primo tempo.

Donnarumma 6,5

De Sciglio 5,5
Alex 4
Mexes 6
Romagnoli 5

Bertolacci 4
Locatelli s.v. (per rispetto al suo esordio da titolare in A)
Kucka 4 

Honda 4

Balotelli 4
Bacca 4

Brocchi 4


----------



## ScArsenal83 (14 Maggio 2016)

Diciamo che la Roma ci sta perculando da 45 minuti...ma mai visto un gioco così spumeggiante come quello proposto dall'invenzione presidenziale Brocchi


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Maggio 2016)

Ci hanno distrutto senza alcuna fatica

Ridicolizzati


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Maggio 2016)

Ha segnato il Napoli la Roma ormai e' terza, una partita senza nessuna importanza


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah, sto Locatelli...



Quoto. Altra cosa rispetto a Donnarumma...


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma non doveva giocare Abbiati?


----------



## Dany20 (14 Maggio 2016)

Solo Donnarumma si salva e si sapeva.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (14 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic non ha certo fatto faville con Sampdoria, Carpi, Verona, Frosinone, Roma, Bologna all'andata...se oggi perdiamo come sembra e meritiamo il serbo avrà fatto solo un punto in più di Brocchi in queste partite...
> 
> questo dimostra che la colpa certamente non era del serbo come non lo è di Brocchi ma è la rosa che non ha valori tali da esprimere un rendimento medio-alto



Mihailovic non è mai... dico MAI... stato messo nelle condizioni di lavorare con serenità... Lo stillicidio di critiche del brescidente è cominciato già ad ottobre ed è insensatamente proseguito fino all'esonero anche quanto a gennaio si sperava addirittura in un innarrivabile terzo posto...

Questo barattolo incapace di brocchi invece viene difeso pubblicamente manco fosse il nuovo guardiola...

Comunque se per te è la stessa cosa, goditi brocchi...


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Maggio 2016)

eh ma brocchi fa calcio champagne, mica come quello schifoso di sinisa. 

quando cacchio arrivano sti cinesi ? salvateci.


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Maggio 2016)

Locatelli fara' la fine di Cristante


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Maggio 2016)

Questi risultati non fanno altro che avvalorare il lavoro di sinisa

Grazie a lui, e solo a lui


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Mihajlovic non ha certo fatto faville con Sampdoria, Carpi, Verona, Frosinone, Roma, Bologna all'andata...se oggi perdiamo come sembra e meritiamo il serbo avrà fatto solo un punto in più di Brocchi in queste partite...
> 
> questo dimostra che la colpa certamente non era del serbo come non lo è di Brocchi ma è la rosa che non ha valori tali da esprimere un rendimento medio-alto



Basta con 'sta storia. Mihajlovic mandava in campo una squadra degna di questo nome e soprattutto aveva capito che il 4-3-1-2 che il presidente gli aveva imposto non era adatto e ha avuto il coraggio di cambiare, 'sto Brocchi sta mostrando cose obbrobriose.


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Maggio 2016)

Solita immondizia.
Di fronte a Romagnoli terzino, dove sono quelli che "è colpa di Perdisa"? Uno in particolare è sparito, non scrive più. Tieniti Brocchi, quello ti meriti. Se non si chiude coi cinesi, non oso pensare cosa avremo davanti l'anno prossimo, col Mentalizzatore, il Capitone, o Pavoloso, Tamarroteng e Mononeurone. Aiuto.
Direi che Brocchi rischia l'esonero: è sotto col possesso palla 46 a 54 se non sbaglio. Così non va bene: ricordi, signor Brocchi, _padroni del campo e del giuoco_.
Ditemi quello che volete, ma è tutto preparato per non fare i preliminari di Europa League, anche la cacciata di Mihajlovic. Scommetto che contro i gobbi almeno si impegneranno; qui è proprio palese che non gliene frega assolutamente nulla. Per fortuna abbiamo risparmiato il cuore e il cervello di questa squadra per la fondamentale finale di sabato prossimo 
Sempre grazie a Berlusconi e Galliani, che gli dei li fulminino.


----------



## markjordan (14 Maggio 2016)

kuko a sinistra (2 volte 2 schifi) berto a destra (schifo ovunque , pure '1-1 ci ha bruciato)
non ho altro da dire , solo che e' addirittura peggio di pippo


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Maggio 2016)

Già la vedo la Juve tremare dalla paura per il calcio champagne di Brocchi!!! stasera ci stiamo risparmiando per la finale, ma è evidentissimo come siano strepitose le potenzialità della squadra


----------



## Dany20 (14 Maggio 2016)

Grazie presidente per averci tolto l'EL. Meno male che Silvio c'è.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Basta con 'sta storia. Mihajlovic mandava in campo una squadra degna di questo nome e soprattutto aveva capito che il 4-3-1-2 che il presidente gli aveva imposto non era adatto e ha avuto il coraggio di cambiare, 'sto Brocchi sta mostrando cose obbrobriose.



io ho citato punti e fatti, Mihajlovic ha fatto 9 punti con quelle squadre. Brocchi ne sta facendo 8. Avresti ragione se il serbo avesse fatto 18 punti ma ne ha fatti 9.


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> io ho citato punti e fatti, Mihajlovic ha fatto 9 punti con quelle squadre. Brocchi ne sta facendo 8. Avresti ragione se il serbo avesse fatto 18 punti ma ne ha fatti 9.


2 allenatori mediocri per una scarsa squadra, giusto cosi'


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> io ho citato punti e fatti, Mihajlovic ha fatto 9 punti con quelle squadre. Brocchi ne sta facendo 8. Avresti ragione se il serbo avesse fatto 18 punti ma ne ha fatti 9.



Nemmeno Galliani con le sue classifiche parziali sarebbe capace di questi paragoni


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Luiz per Balotelli.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

*Esce il mononeurone entra Luiz Adriano*


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (14 Maggio 2016)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Solita immondizia.
> Di fronte a Romagnoli terzino, dove sono quelli che "è colpa di Perdisa"? Uno in particolare è sparito, non scrive più. Tieniti Brocchi, quello ti meriti. Se non si chiude coi cinesi, non oso pensare cosa avremo davanti l'anno prossimo, col Mentalizzatore, il Capitone, o Pavoloso, Tamarroteng e Mononeurone. Aiuto.
> Direi che Brocchi rischia l'esonero: è sotto col possesso palla 46 a 54 se non sbaglio. Così non va bene: ricordi, signor Brocchi, _padroni del campo e del giuoco_.
> Ditemi quello che volete, ma è tutto preparato per non fare i preliminari di Europa League, anche la cacciata di Mihajlovic. Scommetto che contro i gobbi almeno si impegneranno; qui è proprio palese che non gliene frega assolutamente nulla. Per fortuna abbiamo risparmiato il cuore e il cervello di questa squadra per la fondamentale finale di sabato prossimo
> Sempre grazie a Berlusconi e Galliani, che gli dei li fulminino.



Almeno sull'esonero di Miha, Galliani non c'entra. Per la Juve, ci vorrebbe l'autogestione dei giocatori per tornare al 4-4-2 e coperti, sbattendosene di Brocchi. Ma dovrebbero essere gente di personalità e quindi...no hope


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Maggio 2016)

ma quindi la giustificazione del riscatto di Balotelli quale sarà??...che non prende più multe da 3 giorni???...


----------



## markjordan (14 Maggio 2016)

,


----------



## TheZio (14 Maggio 2016)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> io ho citato punti e fatti, Mihajlovic ha fatto 9 punti con quelle squadre. Brocchi ne sta facendo 8. Avresti ragione se il serbo avesse fatto 18 punti ma ne ha fatti 9.



Roma, Frosinone e Carpi in casa.. Verona già retrocesso.. Devi ponderarli i paragoni...


----------



## Dany20 (14 Maggio 2016)

Toh, ha tolto Balotelli. Che sorpresa!


----------



## TheZio (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Esce il mononeurone entra Luiz Adriano*



-1 al riscatto..
Vediamo cosa s inventano...


----------



## beleno (14 Maggio 2016)

Qualcuno sta sentendo Suma? Praticamente per lui oggi e' un'amichevole di preparazione in vista della "finale" con la Juve... mah


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Maggio 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sta sentendo Suma? Praticamente per lui oggi e' un'amichevole di preparazione in vista della "finale" con la Juve... mah



Prima o poi arriverà il giorno del giudizio per questi marci


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Maggio 2016)

non ha neanche le palle di sostituire balotelli a partita in corso (altrimenti fischi a valanga), meglio farlo nell'intervallo, buffone.


----------



## fra29 (14 Maggio 2016)

La scusa di Broccolo del goal del Sassuolo a freddo che ha tagliato il nostro entusiasmo non è nemmeno quotata..
Sono imbarazzato.. Meno male che i miei amici nemmeno mi prendono più in giro..


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Qualcuno sta sentendo Suma? Praticamente per lui oggi e' un'amichevole di preparazione in vista della "finale" con la Juve... mah



E che lo senti a fare?


----------



## markjordan (14 Maggio 2016)

hondaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Che mentalizzazione.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Honda, zio caro..


----------



## Dany20 (14 Maggio 2016)

No Honda.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Incredibile, entra un attaccante che si muove e creiamo un'occasione...


----------



## alcyppa (14 Maggio 2016)

Tolto lo scemo si riesce a fare mezza azione


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

gravissimo l'errore di Brocchi di non confermare Luiz Adriano titolare. pure il serbo non lo amava troppo....

improvvisamente sembriamo almeno una squadra di calcio.


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma sparati Honda


----------



## beleno (14 Maggio 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E che lo senti a fare?



Eh, lo ascolto da sempre, la mia compagna nel tempo si e' "affezionata" alle sue telecronache e adesso lei mi chiede sempre di mettere su Suma


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2016)

Se Bacca non sapesse tirare sarebbe ancora in giro a pescare sogliole.


----------



## Therealsalva (14 Maggio 2016)

beleno ha scritto:


> Eh, lo ascolto da sempre, la mia compagna nel tempo si e' "affezionata" alle sue telecronache e adesso lei mi chiede sempre di mettere su Suma



Lasciala! Si può scherzare su tutto, ma su Suma no!


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Ah, ma stava giocando Bertolacci?

ROTFL.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

Bertolacci INDECENTE, io credo che neanche Vogel nelle sue peggiori serate abbia raggiunto tali livelli di cessezza


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Maggio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Gli onestoni perdono 2 a 0 chi l'avrebbe mai detto, gli onestoni mai andati in serie b



Che luridi vermi


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Maggio 2016)

e anche stasera altra prestazione monstre dell'imprescindibile Bertolacci.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2016)

Strano.


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

giustissimo 2-0


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

2-0 El Shaarawy.


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2016)

Ottima fase difensiva direi.. The mentalizzazione


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2016)

Dai, almeno sono contento per Stephan.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Grande El Sha.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Maggio 2016)

Scontato e chi lo segue?


----------



## James Watson (14 Maggio 2016)

ElSha!!! Godo! Vi sta bene pagliacci!


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

Ahahahahaha Brocchi


----------



## alcyppa (14 Maggio 2016)

Non era nemmeno quotato


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (14 Maggio 2016)

Bravo Elsha...


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Maggio 2016)

cioè, stephan si scusa per averci segnato. 

quei pagliacci con la nostra maglia invece mai che lo facessero.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Maggio 2016)

Dai El Shaa fanne altri 2.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

Madonna Pjanic, comunque. Altro che quella schifezza indegna di Montolivo. L'anno prossimo la Juve ci passa con l'asfaltatore sopra


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Che difesa rocciosa...


----------



## Dany20 (14 Maggio 2016)

No Gigio.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

Allo sbando


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Ora segna er pupone.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Maggio 2016)

però il giuoco c'è ragazzi


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma che parata ha fatto?!?


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Maggio 2016)

Che parata


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

Totti entra scherzando, come se stesse per entrare nella partita del cuore

Siamo rovinati


----------



## Kazarian88 (14 Maggio 2016)

Già sto immaginando la tremenda figuraccia del 21 maggio 

Pietà, pietà!


----------



## Marilson (14 Maggio 2016)

il gol di El Shaarawi e' l'ennesimo schiaffo. Siamo in ginocchio faccia a terra nel fango, abbiamo lo stivale con lo sperone che ci schiaccia ben bene affossandoci. Siamo lo zero assoluto. Grazie per aver distrutto il Milan


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Sto Bonaventura centrasse una volta la porta. UNA.


----------



## Kazarian88 (14 Maggio 2016)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il gol di El Shaarawi e' l'ennesimo schiaffo. Siamo in ginocchio faccia a terra nel fango, abbiamo lo stivale con lo sperone che ci schiaccia ben bene affossandoci. Siamo lo zero assoluto. Grazie per aver distrutto il Milan



e ma un miglioramento si è visto nel giuoco cit.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

"Ulivieri è venuto a vedere i miei allenamenti. Mi ha chiesto delle domande e io ho risposto"


----------



## danjr (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma c'è la possibilità di non giocarla la finale?


----------



## alcyppa (14 Maggio 2016)

E intanto ulteriore schiaffo...Higuain ha superato Nordhal


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Brocchi si è gasato dopo il secondo tiro in porta della partita..


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Maggio 2016)

Mi vergogno di questa squadra, ho cmq la speranza che questa sara la ultima volta che vedrò a San Siro questi maledetti.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Maggio 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma c'è la possibilità di non giocarla la finale?



un 3-0 a tavolino sarebbe più dignitoso.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

Facesse entrare Abbiati a sto punto


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Facesse entrare Abbiati a sto punto



Ha già fatto i 3 cambi.


----------



## malos (14 Maggio 2016)

Degrado assoluto.


----------



## Kazarian88 (14 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Facesse entrare Abbiati a sto punto



non può, 3 cambi ha fatto


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ha già fatto i 3 cambi.



Nemmeno me ne ero accorto. Che vergogna sto barattolo, non mi sta simpatico Abbiati ma 10 minuti di partita almeno doveva farli. Arrigo Bracchi pensava di potersela pure giocare mi sa


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

3-0 Roma.

Gol di Emerson coso.

Ma chi è questo?


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2016)

Il povero Gigio aveva fatto un'altra gran parata.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Maggio 2016)

3-0 Emerson dopo un'altra bella parata di Gigio.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Maggio 2016)

a sto punto manca solo il gol di totti poi la festa è completa.


----------



## admin (14 Maggio 2016)

Che sia maledetto sto barattolo.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Maggio 2016)

Povero Donnarumma.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Indegni.


----------



## R41D3N (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma cosa è sta cosa? Mamma mia come ci hanno ridotti!


----------



## markjordan (14 Maggio 2016)

ogni ribattuta e' un assist , o impara a respingere a lato o e' l'ennesima pippa


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Locatelli decisamente insufficiente, ma me l'aspettavo.. Con questa squadra rovineremmo anche Messi.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (14 Maggio 2016)

Scherzati a San Siro tra gli olé del pubblico come se fossimo l'ultima in classifica...

Ah, ma con Mihajlovic era uguale, né...


----------



## Lambro (14 Maggio 2016)

entra il nostro prossimo acquisto, vedrete che galliani non se lo fara' sfuggire, sia mai detto.
vai edin facce sognà

complimenti ai ragazzi che han rovinato l'addio di abbiati, pure a me poco simpatico ma rimane un portiere molto importante nella nostra storia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Maggio 2016)

Pure Emerson e con questo con me hanno chiuso , con o senza cinesi ,vado a vedere squadre serie basta.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Maggio 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nemmeno me ne ero accorto. Che vergogna sto barattolo, non mi sta simpatico Abbiati ma 10 minuti di partita almeno doveva farli. Arrigo Bracchi pensava di potersela pure giocare mi sa



a sto punto credo che abbiati giocherà la finale di coppa italia. 

tanto abbiati o gigio, sempre 5 ne prendiamo.


----------



## Schism75 (14 Maggio 2016)

Aides so dzeko farà una qualsiasi cosa che lo renderà l'obiettivo di mercato di Galliani.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (14 Maggio 2016)

Gigio fallo per la tua carriera.....vai via da questa squadra.....ma stiamo scherzando ragazzi.......?se dopo questa debacle non vende è davvero da RICOVERO!


----------



## Lambro (14 Maggio 2016)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ogni ribattuta e' un assist , o impara a respingere a lato o e' l'ennesima pippa



ti meriteresti 100 anni di galliani/berlusconi/montolivo solo per sta frase finale eh


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Maggio 2016)

va bè ma se non capite che siamo ancora al 15% siete in malafede...bisogna dargli tempo...il gioco è chiaramente in miglioramento...ad un certo punto siamo riusciti pure ad arrivare vicini a superare la metà campo...piano piano si va avanti


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

Signora, c'è il Puma? cit.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Maggio 2016)

gran cross di calabria  bel gol


----------



## Therealsalva (14 Maggio 2016)

Almeno per il Fantacalcio... Grazie Carlos!


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma che prega quest'altro...


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Sì, ma cediamolo, eh.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Maggio 2016)

Non la sto guardando, immagino che il gran gioco di Brocchi necessiti ancora di tempo.


----------



## Lambro (14 Maggio 2016)

bacca tocca credo 2 palloni in 90 minuti, gol.

questo con una squadra seria dietro, bella coesa tipo leicester, faceva 45 gol.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non la sto guardando, immagino che il gran gioco di Brocchi necessiti ancora di tempo.



I giocatori stanno ancora mentalizzando


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma sto primo piano di Broccoli?


----------



## markjordan (14 Maggio 2016)

Lambro ha scritto:


> ti meriteresti 100 anni di galliani/berlusconi/montolivo solo per sta frase finale eh


che c'entra ?
e' un problema che deve correggere


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Maggio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non la sto guardando, immagino che il gran gioco di Brocchi necessiti ancora di tempo.



Dagli altre 35 ore e vedrai che riuscirà a mentalizzarli...


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Ahahahahah Kuco <3


----------



## Schism75 (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma non so vergognano a fare queste sceneggiate?


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Maggio 2016)

ahahaha fa pure la faccia incavolata que brocco del ca...


----------



## Kazarian88 (14 Maggio 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma sto primo piano di Broccoli?



si vergognasse


----------



## Lambro (14 Maggio 2016)

markjordan ha scritto:


> che c'entra ?
> e' un problema che deve correggere



io direi di correggere anche la nostra difesa che non marca nessuno, sulle respinte, o no?
poi la fai facile, l'han bombardato in pratica.

no se critichiamo sto ragazzo davvero siamo messi molto male.


----------



## Schism75 (14 Maggio 2016)

Grande dzeko. Io lo comprerei subito.


----------



## Lambro (14 Maggio 2016)

il grande cross di dzeko, io direi che per galliani è fatta, è amore


----------



## Sotiris (14 Maggio 2016)

Pagelle finali.

Donnarumma 7

De Sciglio 5
Alex 3
Mexes 5,5
Romagnoli 4,5

Bertolacci 4
Locatelli s.v. (per pietà dell'esordio dal primo minuto in A)
Kucka 5

Honda 4

Bacca 4
Balotelli 4

Luiz Adriano 5
Bonaventura 5,5
Calabria s.v.

Brocchi 4


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (14 Maggio 2016)

Povero abbiati... Dover salutare il calcio alla fine di una partita come questa... in una squadra sommersa da fischi ed abbracciato da Montolivo, Bertolacci e Balotelli...


----------



## Devil (14 Maggio 2016)

Se solo non fossimo arrivati in finale di Coppa Italia a quest'ora avremmo potuto considerare la stagione conclusa, invece ci attendono altri 90 minuti di totale umiliazione.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Maggio 2016)

ma vi rendete conto che se questo arrivava a Gennaio l'anno prossimo giocavamo a Latina e Terni???...mamma mia santissima che infame


----------



## Dany20 (14 Maggio 2016)

Grazie di tutto Cristian!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (14 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma vi rendete conto che se questo arrivava a Gennaio l'anno prossimo giocavamo a Latina e Terni???...mamma mia santissima che infame



E facevamo figuracce pure con questi...


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

Molto bello il saluto finale ad Abbiati.
Comunque partita che è la degna chiusura di una stagione vergognosa.


----------



## Devil (14 Maggio 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma vi rendete conto che se questo arrivava a Gennaio l'anno prossimo giocavamo a Latina e Terni???...mamma mia santissima che infame



E pensa che c'è chi lo vorrebbe confermare anche per la prossima stagione


----------



## kolao95 (14 Maggio 2016)

De Rossi: "Bello il commiato dei tifosi per Abbiati, ma sarebbe stato giusto salutare così anche un altro giocatore anni fa (Maldini)" Eh, grande Daniele.


----------



## Lambro (14 Maggio 2016)

Devil ha scritto:


> E pensa che c'è chi lo vorrebbe confermare anche per la prossima stagione




quel qualcuno si chiama Silvio


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Maggio 2016)

Indegna partita, con in panchina un indegno lecchino


----------



## Hellscream (14 Maggio 2016)

Immagino che allo stadio il nome "Silvio" non si sia nemmeno sussurrato...


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Maggio 2016)

Scempio totale. 
Bacca 18+2 in una squadra di m***a come questa: se solo avesse avuto qualcuno che gliela dava con continuità se la giocava con quel semidio di Higuain. Sul resto, ho finito le parole. Preferisco un anno di B a un anno di A con Coso e questi (presunti) giocatori: De Sciglio, Mexes, Honda, Poli e compagnia ca**nte. Ma come ci hanno ridotti quei due? Come? Auguro loro (e al loro raccomandato) il peggio.
Ma, ovviamente, è tutta colpa di Perdisa. Ma le guardate le partite? Ma l'avete visto che un assetto stabile l'aveva trovato e che aveva aggiustato la fase difensiva, se non altro? E che con questo coso siamo tornati il Milan di Inzaghi? Certi post sono da pelle d'oca. Sesti con M., settimi con B. superati dal Sassuolo: bastano i fatti.
Da ultimo: è tutta una recita. In realtà sono contentissimi di non fare i preliminari, Coso ha centrato l'obiettivo. 
Fatti salvi 'sti benedetti cinesi: dio non voglia che sia un teatrino anche quello.


----------



## dyablo65 (14 Maggio 2016)

Stiamo facendo una fine indegna.

bisogna scriverlo a caratteri cubitali : 

siamo diventati la barzelletta del campionato italiano grazie ad un vecchio rintronato che ha messo il brocco in panchina

cosa ci andiamo a fare ad una finale di coppa conciati cosi'.....


----------



## MaschioAlfa (14 Maggio 2016)

Se il nano non vende... Siamo morti letteralmente.


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Maggio 2016)

Ragazzi,mi auguro per voi che abbiate vissuto queste ultime partite con rassegnato distacco come me. Non ne vale la pena,credetemi. Aspettiamo di vedere se qualcosa in società cambierà davvero,altrimenti guardate a questa squadra come qualcosa di lontano finché non tornerà ad essere un Milan degno di questo nome. È l'unica cosa da fare.


----------



## folletto (14 Maggio 2016)

È finito anche questo strazio di campionato, speriamo (ma non troppo) che si volti pagina.
Un ciao ad Abbiati


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Maggio 2016)

Ma perché non l'ha fatto giocare ad Abbiati? comunque bel gesto di Christian che prende Gigio e lo porta sotto la curva.


----------



## LukeLike (14 Maggio 2016)




----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Maggio 2016)

Grazie ragazzi.


----------



## James Watson (14 Maggio 2016)

Finalmente questo scempio è finito (per un po').


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (14 Maggio 2016)

ElSha è il simbolo della bancarotta tecnica di questa dirigenza


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (15 Maggio 2016)

Lambro ha scritto:


> bacca tocca credo 2 palloni in 90 minuti, gol.
> 
> questo con una squadra seria dietro, bella coesa tipo leicester, faceva 45 gol.



Ma non scherziamo va venduto subito, e sempre fuori dalla manovra e dal bel giuoco che
fanno i compagni, e poi non sa calciare di sinistro..


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Maggio 2016)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Ma non scherziamo va venduto subito, e sempre fuori dalla manovra e dal bel giuoco che
> fanno i compagni, e poi non sa calciare di sinistro..



eh beh, magari lo sostituiamo con Pavoloso oppure con Geco, che almeno sanno calciare di sinistro. 
Mi sembra giusto, invece di rinforzare la squadra la dobbiamo indebolire.


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (15 Maggio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> eh beh, magari lo sostituiamo con Pavoloso oppure con Geco, che almeno sanno calciare di sinistro.
> Mi sembra giusto, invece di rinforzare la squadra la dobbiamo indebolire.



Ci sarebbe anche Morata che ultimamente nella Juve sta segnando con la stessa
frequenza di Padoin.. Bacca invece solo 20 gol nella prima stagione in italia e un
asino..


----------



## peppe75 (15 Maggio 2016)

VERGOGNA VERGOGNA VERGOGNA.....ora aspettiamoci un'altra debacle contro i Rubentini mi raccomando!!&#55357;&#56866;&#55357;&#56865;&#55357;&#56864;&#55357;&#56876;


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Maggio 2016)

Partita emblematica di cosa sia il Milan oggi.

Uno schifo totale


----------



## martinmilan (15 Maggio 2016)

vista anche io...giocatori ridicoli...devono andarsene in blocco.


----------



## Love (15 Maggio 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> "La tassa Ibra" cit.



quello che ci faranno credere...


----------



## aridateceverza (15 Maggio 2016)

Giocatori, allenatore, presidente, amministratore delegato, nuova maglia. 
Per il decoro rivolgersi altrove.


----------



## zlatan (17 Maggio 2016)

Partita da indegni, a sto punto sta gente gioca contro l'allenatore, non possono essere tutti e dico tutti senza palle in questo modo....

aridateceverza 
Ma che giocatore fantastico era il mitico Vinicio?? Nell'ultima serie B fece di quei numeri pazzeschi e il gol nel derby su passaggio di Bergomi, indimenticabile.....


----------



## aridateceverza (17 Maggio 2016)

Un grande. Avrebbe meritato una carriera migliore.
Ma è ancora nel cuore di molti milanisti...


----------

